# IoB conversions? Is it possible?



## CountChocula (Jun 4, 2011)

So I've finally given in and decided that I am going to buy the IoB, for almost no other reason than to get that blasted 8th edition rulebook. I mean come on, the hardback book is what? like $75? I might as well spend the extra $25 and get a bunch of models right? Well, that is the question I am struggling with. I despise HE, I always have and it doesnt help that my main opponent and best friend, is constantly prowling ebay and buying huge HE army deals. I believe he has like 7000+ points..Anyway. Skaven are cool, but are really popular at my store and I tend to play armies that fall in the lower tiers simply because it makes me strategically work for my victories, the models simply dont carry me there like they can in HE or WoC. That being said I really like WE, and am going to start a WE army and was wondering if anyone had any ideas at all if it would be possible to somehow convert the HE models into anything remotely resembling WE? Thanks!!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The elyrian reavers are a distinct possibility but for the time and the chance to screw them up it is doubtful. The rest of the HE force are caked in armour.

It really depends on your green stuff skills, if your good at sculpting it will be worth giving a go to the reavers otherwise nope, nothing in the wood elf book can use a shield and they come pre moulded to the seaguard, and the swordmasters are too rigid for things like war dancers

best bet would honestly to sell the HE for funds towards WE force


----------



## CountChocula (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing. Its unfortunate though that I have to spend all that money just to get a rule book and models that i have to HOPE I can sell. Oh well!! Ill make it work! Thanks again


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Unfortunately, competitively, none of the units are all that effective for the High Elves. You may struggle, although Plastic Swordmasters prove popular I believe.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Well, if you've got a friend who looks around for deals on HEs... a partial solution seems obvious? At the very least it could make a decent birthday present...


----------



## CountChocula (Jun 4, 2011)

No, I already mentioned to him the possibility of going half on the IoB and he wasn't interested in the models that came in it. However, Bday present eh? I like the way you think...


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

You could always just by the small rulebook of ebay mine only cost me £15 and I didn't end up with a load of models I didn't need, Failing that if you bought the full IOB set you can get most of your cash back selling the mini's on.


----------



## CountChocula (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah I had looked on Ebay. I saw two mini rulebooks up for sale both at like $21 and each had like 20+ bids, and between work and going to see my GF It is really hard for me to snipe things like that. I was really hoping to maybe find one of the hardback rulebooks for like $50 or so, as I am quite the sucker for fluff


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

One of my friends converted 3 of the griffen princes into eagles, so yes its very possible


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Paint them and use them as WE allies! 
they are elven cousings! could fight together with the new rules in a logical alliance.


----------

